# I just got some amazing news, but I need some advice from industry professionals.



## DanOstergren

I moved to NYC six days ago on a leap of faith, and doors have been opening for me as soon as I got here. This place is insanely fast paced. I met a photographer who really likes my work and gave me a great contact to get an internship with a highly renowned fashion photographer. They are expecting an email from me, and I want to make sure that it is perfect. I will be their slave, I don't care; having this reference on my resume is huge, and really important to me. Has anyone else been in this position, and gotten the internship? What would you recommend I say in the email? I know to keep it short because no one here has time to read a long email. What else should I be thinking about? How much of my work should I show them? Do I need to include my portfolio for an internship? Any advice is helpful. :hail:


----------



## tirediron

First of all, congratulations! Second: Does it HAVE to be an e-mail, or is a telephone call, or better yet, face-to-face meeting possible? I'm a firm believer that the more personal contact you can have, the better.

Assuming that it will have to be e-mail, I would keep it brief, 

"Hello, my name is Dan O and I am writing to introduce myself. I was referred to you by <Name> for a potential internship with your firm/company/studio. Please find attached samples of my recent work (my on-line portfolio can be viewed at www.dansttuff.com) for your review. I am available for a meeting or interview at your convenience.
Thank-you in advance for your consideration,
Dan O.
Borough/NYC
Tel #
website"

I would attach two or three images maximum, medium quality, and of course your VERY BEST work, of a style that is appropriate (In other words, if this is Vogue, don't send them half-nake goth chicks).


----------



## The_Traveler

best of luck
there is no secret why people call New York 'The City', it's like no other.

I will be in Manhattan the weekend of Nov 3 and, if you have time, we could meet for a meal in Little India or thereabouts.


----------



## Braineack

Just make up to show up like most your models... with beard and without clothes.  they'll like your spunk.


----------



## Overread

100% you want to include your work - as said a few select choice examples (either as an email attachment or direct links to your portfolio online) combined with a link to your general portfolio (if possible have one that just shows your good work; rather than a generalist one that shows all your good, bad, rubbish and lolcat photos). Even if they've not asked for it you want to include it; its what the job is all about after all. Recently attended a job interview myself (didn't get the job  ) and during the chat one thing that came up was the first way they removed any submissions before interview was by removing any that didn't have any display of their work.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Did they ask for photos and/or a portfolio/website? I'm more familiar with sports/events but hardly a fulltime working pro; seems like in that field they'll typically want to see what someone can do in a relatively small sampling of a person's best work. 

You seem to be able to write well enough so it might be a matter of making sure you edit/proofread so you get your point across in a professional way. For an internship might they want to know what you could bring to their business? I think you have talent, it seems to be a matter of that coming thru. 

Are you familiar with PDN (Photo District News)? if not might be worth a look. Good luck!


----------



## terri

I'm not the least bit surprised.      Your work is awesome!   

Keep the email short, to just a few sentences and let them know you are ready to work, anytime, anywhere.   Is this email to set up an interview?   "Please let me know how best I can accommodate your schedule, so we might meet soon.  I am including a link to my online portfolio but will be glad to bring one if you'd prefer."    (Assuming you have something prepared.)  

No one can really advise you; it's gotta come from your gut.      But I know you will kick ass!   Congrats!!


----------



## Steve5D

I would also think about including a blurb about what you believe you bring to the table. You don't even have to be specific. It could be something as simple as "I look forward to discussing how I can help your company/firm/etc." People like to know that there's something in it for them...


----------



## PixelRabbit

No advice from me, I'm taking note of everyone's suggestions too   I wanted to say congrats!! Enjoy!! Can't wait to watch your journey though this new opportunity


----------



## DanOstergren

Thanks for all of the great help and support. I'm waiting for heir response very anxiously.


----------



## kathyt

DanOstergren said:


> Thanks for all of the great help and support. I'm waiting for heir response very anxiously.


Good luck Dan. You certainly have a lot to offer.


----------



## Tiller

Good luck!


----------



## sashbar

Good luck Dan, you will make it. Do not forget us when you are famous


----------



## DanOstergren

Haha I doubt fame is in my future, but I appreciate the optimism!


----------



## amolitor

Congrats, dawg!

I am no industry guy, but I would suggest selecting work that's both among your best AND leaning a little toward the "non-standard". I've seen you shoot some really out-there stuff, which I would not send in, and i've seen you shoot some pretty ordinary stuff. Pick some middle path, that shows that you have ideas, but that you're not a lunatic.

Not sure it matters, in fact. Presumably you'll be carrying **** around and setting stuff up. You might spend a sentence or a phrase on whatever it was you were doing in Alaska (which was, presumably, toting **** from A to B and working long hours in horrendous conditions, since that's pretty much the deal in AK?). They'll want a guy who's OK toting light stands around at absurd hours of the night, and who will bloody well show up on time, even when it's 4 hours after the last shoot wrapped up.


----------



## DanOstergren

amolitor said:


> Congrats, dawg!
> 
> I am no industry guy, but I would suggest selecting work that's both  among your best AND leaning a little toward the "non-standard". I've  seen you shoot some really out-there stuff, which I would not send in,  and i've seen you shoot some pretty ordinary stuff. Pick some middle  path, that shows that you have ideas, but that you're not a lunatic.
> 
> Not sure it matters, in fact. Presumably you'll be carrying **** around  and setting stuff up. You might spend a sentence or a phrase on whatever  it was you were doing in Alaska (which was, presumably, toting ****  from A to B and working long hours in horrendous conditions, since  that's pretty much the deal in AK?). They'll want a guy who's OK toting  light stands around at absurd hours of the night, and who will bloody  well show up on time, even when it's 4 hours after the last shoot  wrapped up.




Hmmm, I hadn't realized I had work that made me look like a complete lunatic. 
I linked a couple of my fashion pieces and a couple of art portraits that my mentor recommended, and then offered a link to my portfolio (the same link that is in my signature).


----------



## Mach0

DanOstergren said:


> Hmmm, I didn't realize I had work that made me look like a complete lunatic. I linked a couple of my fashion pieces and a couple of art portraits that my mentor recommended, and then offered a link to my portfolio (the same link that is in my signature).



Was this what you were told? I only read the beginning of the thread. My apologies if I've missed something.


----------



## DanOstergren

Mach0 said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I didn't realize I had work that made me look like a complete lunatic. I linked a couple of my fashion pieces and a couple of art portraits that my mentor recommended, and then offered a link to my portfolio (the same link that is in my signature).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was this what you were told? I only read the beginning of the thread. My apologies if I've missed something.
Click to expand...

No, I haven't heard back from the studio yet. Amolitor had mentioned that some of my art shouldn't be shown to them because it would make me out to be a lunatic. I personally don't see how any of my work could translate this way, but people have different comfort levels with art. Some people have a preference to things that lean toward the less unusual, while I prefer it.

I'm not trying to start a fight by saying this, it's just my commentary/ interpretation on what was said.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Darn, since there were more posts since earlier today I thought there was news. Like any job I suppose it depends on who's looking at your work, and what type work they typically do, etc. If they're looking for someone creative they may see that in your photos; I suppose it's better to be yourself and find something that's a good fit for you. 

I don't remember seeing anything of yours that seemed unusual to the point of being over the top; what I see on your site are interesting and unique portraits.


----------



## DanOstergren

vintagesnaps said:


> Darn, since there were more posts since earlier today I thought there was news. Like any job I suppose it depends on who's looking at your work, and what type work they typically do, etc. If they're looking for someone creative they may see that in your photos; I suppose it's better to be yourself and find something that's a good fit for you.
> 
> I don't remember seeing anything of yours that seemed unusual to the point of being over the top; what I see on your site are interesting and unique portraits.


Thank you. I guess you're not a square, lol. ;]


----------



## vintagesnaps

I don't know about that! LOL but if you say so. 

When are they going to call??!!! (or email, whatever)


----------



## DanOstergren

vintagesnaps said:


> I don't know about that! LOL but if you say so.
> 
> When are they going to call??!!! (or email, whatever)


If they don't get back to me in a day I will send another email. It's with Michael Thompson Studios, so I'm sure they have a lot of email traffic and busy days.


----------



## DanOstergren

I just got an email response from them! I have a meeting with them next Wednesday! They really like my work, including the so-called "lunatic" shots! I'm so excited! I literally just did a screaming spinning jump in the middle of my apartment! HOMYGAWD!


----------



## PixelRabbit

CONGRATS! 
I'm so happy for you that I gotta bunny dance!


----------



## vintagesnaps

I'm not familiar with fashion photographers but didn't take me long to find him (except I found a guitarist first and started looking at the photos going - this can't be right...); I imagine someone at that level probably gets lots of contact, requests, etc. Guess all you can do is follow up and hang in there.


----------



## DanOstergren

vintagesnaps said:


> I'm not familiar with fashion photographers but didn't take me long to find him (except I found a guitarist first and started looking at the photos going - this can't be right...); I imagine someone at that level probably gets lots of contact, requests, etc. Guess all you can do is follow up and hang in there.


Check out my post above. ^^


----------



## vintagesnaps

I just did!!!!!!! - good for you! That's thrilling news, what an opportunity!

Did you take a selfie of the spinning jump around your apt.? if not I guess we'll just watch the bunny dance...


----------



## DanOstergren

vintagesnaps said:


> I just did!!!!!!! - good for you! That's thrilling news, what an opportunity!
> 
> Did you take a selfie of the spinning jump around your apt.? if not I guess we'll just watch the bunny dance...


Sorry, that was a moment that just couldn't be captured, lol. It's all for me to savor! 

I'm going to go celebrate by getting a $1 slice of pizza from one of the many pizza shops within a block of my place. Mmmmmm.


----------



## limr

DanOstergren said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did!!!!!!! - good for you! That's thrilling news, what an opportunity!
> 
> Did you take a selfie of the spinning jump around your apt.? if not I guess we'll just watch the bunny dance...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that was a moment that just couldn't be captured, lol. It's all for me to savor!
> 
> I'm going to go celebrate by getting a $1 slice of pizza from one of the many pizza shops within a block of my place. Mmmmmm.
Click to expand...


Wow, you had room in a Manhattan apartment to do a spinning jump? You're doing well for yourself  

Mmmm, now I want a slice, too. Have you learned how to properly fold it yet?

Great news and best of luck to you on Wednesday!

(BTW, if you ever miss the Alaska wilderness and want to escape the city, I can tell you some nice little places reachable from the Metro North. It's not Alaska wilderness, but there's some good hiking and nice views.)


----------



## DanOstergren

limr said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did!!!!!!! - good for you! That's thrilling news, what an opportunity!
> 
> Did you take a selfie of the spinning jump around your apt.? if not I guess we'll just watch the bunny dance...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that was a moment that just couldn't be captured, lol. It's all for me to savor!
> 
> I'm going to go celebrate by getting a $1 slice of pizza from one of the many pizza shops within a block of my place. Mmmmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you had room in a Manhattan apartment to do a spinning jump? You're doing well for yourself
> 
> Mmmm, now I want a slice, too. Have you learned how to properly fold it yet?
> 
> Great news and best of luck to you on Wednesday!
> 
> (BTW, if you ever miss the Alaska wilderness and want to escape the city, I can tell you some nice little places reachable from the Metro North. It's not Alaska wilderness, but there's some good hiking and nice views.)
Click to expand...

I would really love that! 

And I only just started folding my slices, lol!


----------



## limr

If you're starting to fold, then I'm sure you're becoming aware of the need to blot first. Either that or you start not minding the sensation of grease dripping down your hands. It sounds horrifying, but that sure is some yummy grease


----------



## terri

DanOstergren said:


> I just got an email response from them! I have a meeting with them next Wednesday! They really like my work, including the so-called "lunatic" shots! I'm so excited! I literally just did a screaming spinning jump in the middle of my apartment! HOMYGAWD!



That's awesome!!   Just getting in the door is half the battle - they've looked...and they've liked.         Now go kill 'em!    (nicely!)


----------



## terri

DanOstergren said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did!!!!!!! - good for you! That's thrilling news, what an opportunity!
> 
> Did you take a selfie of the spinning jump around your apt.? if not I guess we'll just watch the bunny dance...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that was a moment that just couldn't be captured, lol. It's all for me to savor!
> 
> I'm going to go celebrate by getting a $1 slice of pizza from one of the many pizza shops within a block of my place. Mmmmmm.
Click to expand...


Okay, NOW you're just bragging.   :razz:


----------



## mishele

Congrats!! I'm not surprised to hear that they liked your work!! I've enjoyed following your posts!


----------



## kathyt

That is awesome Dan. I am not surprised either. You do have a unique vision, and a great personality to match. Having the guts to travel and to take chances can be really rewarding. That should show them you are flexible, and willing to go the extra "mile." (Alaska to NYC  )


----------



## DanOstergren

limr said:


> If you're starting to fold, then I'm sure you're becoming aware of the need to blot first. Either that or you start not minding the sensation of grease dripping down your hands. It sounds horrifying, but that sure is some yummy grease


My beard soaks it up before it can get anywhere else, lol. I love eating pizza, but I have to get so many napkins just for my beard.


----------



## snowbear

Congrats! 



DanOstergren said:


> I'm going to go celebrate by getting a $1 slice of pizza from one of the many pizza shops within a block of my place. Mmmmmm.


Lucky b&$#@&*.


----------



## DanOstergren

... I got the internship. My first day is December 2nd. Now that I know it's set in stone I have no issue being more up front with who the photographer is. It's with Michael Thompson Studios; you should check out his work, he has an impeccable body of work: Jed Root - Photographers - Michael Thompson

Anyways, I'm going to go sit in the bathtub and try to convince myself that I'm not dreaming.


----------



## squirrels

Fantastic! I'm excited for you!
:smileys:


----------



## PixelRabbit

Good job, congratulations! What an exciting time coming up, I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## vintagesnaps

That's great! I'm happy for you, sounds like it will be a great experience.


----------



## terri

Oh, I'm so happy for you!   I'm sure you're relieved and excited and nervous - the bath is a great idea.    

I followed the link - impressive!!   This guy is a heavy hitter; you should learn so much from him.   Congrats again!!  :hug::


----------



## astroNikon

Many Congratulation on the internship !!  :thumbup:


----------



## nycphotography

Here's my 2 cents:

Congrats. Getting into any top line endeavor in NYC is hard, even as an intern.

NYC and photography is OF course about the photography... except that of course you can do the work, at which point it's not really about the photography at all... it's about BUILDING YOUR NETWORK of friends, contacts, references, relationships and resources.  And your body of work.

This internship is like a Harvard MBA for a photographer.  Of COURSE you're going in to learn photography.  But that's only like 40% of what's going on here.  The rest is all about building that little black book and spidering your way into all the business aspects of things too.

Soo... with that in mind... watch your mouth and your step.  A single "bad" moment can undo a reputation built with a decade of hard work.  I'm not saying you should be anyone other than who you are... but do make sure that who you are doesn't cause any problems for anyone else along the way.

The fashion industry in NYC is very shrill and catty, and the more peripheral you are to it, the more shrill and catty and the less professional it gets.  You don't have to fix any of that... just make sure you don't get caught up in it either!!!  Have a heart, be decent to everyone... even the hopeless schlubs who you know have no absolutely no chance (as models, as MUA's, as photographers, as designers or whatever).  You never know who they know or where they will end up or when you will come across them again.  You don't have to mow other people down to get ahead.  Building other people up will land you much farther ahead in the long run.  Always be positive, constructive, proactive, productive, and contributing to shared and team success, and your own success will follow.

Now go get em ;-)


----------



## paigew

Wow this sounds awesome and so exciting!! Good for you! Good luck!!


----------



## sashbar

Happy for you, congrats.  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## limr

Dan, I had no doubt that you would get it!


----------



## tirediron

Most excellent!


----------



## DanOstergren

nycphotography said:


> Here's my 2 cents:
> 
> Congrats. Getting into any top line endeavor in NYC is hard, even as an intern.
> 
> NYC and photography is OF course about the photography... except that of course you can do the work, at which point it's not really about the photography at all... it's about BUILDING YOUR NETWORK of friends, contacts, references, relationships and resources.  And your body of work.
> 
> This internship is like a Harvard MBA for a photographer.  Of COURSE you're going in to learn photography.  But that's only like 40% of what's going on here.  The rest is all about building that little black book and spidering your way into all the business aspects of things too.
> 
> Soo... with that in mind... watch your mouth and your step.  A single "bad" moment can undo a reputation built with a decade of hard work.  I'm not saying you should be anyone other than who you are... but do make sure that who you are doesn't cause any problems for anyone else along the way.
> 
> The fashion industry in NYC is very shrill and catty, and the more peripheral you are to it, the more shrill and catty and the less professional it gets.  You don't have to fix any of that... just make sure you don't get caught up in it either!!!  Have a heart, be decent to everyone... even the hopeless schlubs who you know have no absolutely no chance (as models, as MUA's, as photographers, as designers or whatever).  You never know who they know or where they will end up or when you will come across them again.  You don't have to mow other people down to get ahead.  Building other people up will land you much farther ahead in the long run.  Always be positive, constructive, proactive, productive, and contributing to shared and team success, and your own success will follow.
> 
> Now go get em ;-)


Thank you so much! This is incredibly useful!


----------



## mmaria

Great :cheers: I'm sure you'll get the best out of the whole experience!

I enjoyed reading nycphotography's 2 cents, he advised you like a family member would


----------



## Warhorse

Congratulations!

Now your career can have a firm base for future success's.

Also, you can start paying more into Social Security to help make my life a little more secure when I retire. :mrgreen:


----------



## nycphotography

Oh, and one more thing... to be successful in the arts you will have to build an extensive network of powerful allies... of people who TRULY WANT you to succeed.  As opposed to an extensive network of powerful enemies who REALLY want you to fail but are all smarmy and smiley in your face and you never suspect what catty **** they're saying behind your back.  mrowr.  lol

To this end, make sure you collaborate with EVERYONE in a way that works in the real (corporate) world, as opposed to how "honest critiques" get handed out on TPF.

Instead of:  "this is horrid. it doens't work at all.  the color is all off and your composition is bad."

Use:  "This doesn't really work for me."  ("FOR ME" is important.  it allows room for the FACT that it could work for someone else somewhere else)  "I think if the red cast weren't there and if you composed with the bla in the bla in relation to the bla that it would be spot on." (take the moment to show them exactly where you are coming from and where you think they could be successful.  Even if they wash out of whatever they're doing, damned if they won't eventually find their true talent in something peripheral... and then one day you're work crosses their desk and they remember you were the one person who actually treated them like a person...)

NOBODY in the real / corporate world who isn't the RARE top dog gets to slam people the way critiques are bandied about on TPF.  The bad blood eventually catches up with them and they get sidelined, fired, setup for failure, sabotoged, or otherwise dealt with.

Mouthy Michael (Kors) and Horrid Heidi (Klum) get to act that way on Bravo not so much because they're top dogs, rather it's because they're being paid to act like asses, I mean, create drama, for a TV show.  But if he treats his designers like that in his company then all he's doing is investing his time and money in training them so when they get fed up and leave they'll be key assets for his competition.

I'm sure you already know all this... but it never hurts to read it again from time to time ;-)


----------



## binga63

good luck ...


----------



## DanOstergren

Thanks for all of the support! I can't wait for this to start!


----------

